# Tagalog?



## electronictokwa (Oct 26, 2011)

May pinoy ba dito or marunong mag tagalog? Kelangan ko ng tulong para sa ginagawa kong configurator eh


----------



## HYKE (Oct 27, 2011)

meron, ano ba project mo?


----------



## electronictokwa (Nov 2, 2011)

Uy meron pala hehe! Ayun di pa kasi sure kung itutuloy namin eh. Pero kung sakali post ko dito. May nagawa na akong isang quick reference guide para sa team ko. Bale clickable options sa main sheet tapos mag auto populate lang yung result depende sa na click na line. Eto yung code:


Const iTocCOl As Integer = 2

Const NVIDIA_Quadro_2000Row As Integer = 9
Const NVIDIA_NVS_295Row As Integer = 4
Const NVIDIA_NVS_450Row As Integer = 5
Const NVIDIA_Quadro_600Row As Integer = 7
Const NVIDIA_Quadro_FX_380Row As Integer = 20

Private Sub Clear_Click()
Range("D:L").Clear
End Sub

'Private Sub Worksheet_Activate()
'Columns("D:L").Clear
'End Sub

Private Sub Worksheet_SelectionChange(ByVal Target As Range)
    Application.ScreenUpdating = False
    Dim iRow As Integer
    iRow = ActiveCell.Row
    If Not ActiveCell.Column = iTocCOl Then
        Exit Sub
    End If

Select Case iRow
    Case NVIDIA_Quadro_2000Row
        Columns("D:L").Clear
        Application.GoTo reference:="Quadro_2000"
        GoTo Paste
    Case NVIDIA_Quadro_600Row
        Columns("D:L").Clear
        Application.GoTo reference:="Quadro_600"
        GoTo Paste
    Case NVIDIA_NVS_450Row
        Columns("D:L").Clear
        Application.GoTo reference:="NVS_450"
        GoTo Paste
    Case NVIDIA_NVS_295Row
        Columns("D:L").Clear
        Application.GoTo reference:="NVS_295"
        GoTo Paste
    Case NVIDIA_Quadro_FX_380Row
        Columns("D:L").Clear
        Application.GoTo reference:="FX_380"
        GoTo Paste
    Case Else
        Exit Sub
    End Select
Paste:
        Selection.Copy
        Range("D2").Select
        ActiveCell.PasteSpecial xlPasteAll
        Columns(iTocCOl).Interior.ColorIndex = xlNone
        Range("A1").Select
        Application.CutCopyMode = False
        Cells(iRow, iTocCOl).Interior.ColorIndex = 36

End Sub

Draft palang to. Di pa final kung anu mga ilalagay sa result saka yung criteria. Yung isang project ko kasi system configurator; mobo+CPU+RAM., etc. Medyo matagal lang pag gather ng data.


----------



## netchie (Nov 11, 2011)

Ugh! Sakit sa ulo yan ah. So bale ang gusto mo may button sa main sheet at pag click mo mag auto-populate yung sagot? Pwede bang ibigay mo kung naong exactly kailangan na lalabas like formulas or something? Baka makatulong ako.


netchie


----------



## electronictokwa (Nov 12, 2011)

netchie said:


> Ugh! Sakit sa ulo yan ah. So bale ang gusto mo may button sa main sheet at pag click mo mag auto-populate yung sagot? Pwede bang ibigay mo kung naong exactly kailangan na lalabas like formulas or something? Baka makatulong ako.
> 
> 
> netchie



Okay naayos ko na. Nasa same sheet lang yung named range kasi di nya kaya kunin sa ibang sheet.


----------



## electronictokwa (Nov 13, 2011)

elizabeth123 said:


> Buti naman at naayos muna. Kasi di ko rin makuha ang sagot eh.



At dahil dyan., lumalaki na yung configurator hehe!


----------



## netchie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad ok na nga 

At  mabuti naman at paminsan minsan may nababasa akong Tagalog dito hehehe.


----------



## electronictokwa (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha uu nga eh. Ngaun may bago akong project. Medyo mas mahirap kasi pang schedule sya., di ko pa alam gagawin ko hehe!


----------



## electronictokwa (Nov 20, 2011)

Latest project namin; scheduler for our call center utilizing the Erlang C functions haha ang hirrraaaaaaaaap!!!


----------



## netchie (Dec 13, 2011)

Sino ba marunong sa ino ng VBA? May problema ako di ko maayos. Paki email naman ako please? kumot4«at»<SUP>1</SUP>hotmail.com. Di ko kasi pwedeng i post dito yung table eh.


<HR>

<SUP>1 </SUP>Swap out the "«at»" with the "@" symbol.


----------



## electronictokwa (Oct 26, 2011)

May pinoy ba dito or marunong mag tagalog? Kelangan ko ng tulong para sa ginagawa kong configurator eh


----------



## RonaldD (Dec 14, 2011)

Maraming me alam nyan dito a.


----------



## netchie (Dec 15, 2011)

Turuan mo naman ako o. IM kita sa email ko at kung anong problema.

Thanks 
Nanette


----------



## wesley14 (Dec 16, 2011)

uy pasali naman pinoy din ako!!!


----------



## Ver101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sino ang maraming alam???


----------



## electronictokwa (Dec 18, 2011)

netchie said:


> Sino ba marunong sa ino ng VBA? May problema ako di ko maayos. Paki email naman ako please? kumot4«at»hotmail.com. Di ko kasi pwedeng i post dito yung table eh.


 
Email sent. Pag di ko kaya sabihin ko agad haha


----------



## RonaldD (Dec 20, 2011)

Nag aaral pa lang din ako.


----------



## electronictokwa (Dec 20, 2011)

Marami kang matutunan tambay ka lang dito


----------



## netchie (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaloka naman, marami palan Pinoy dito  Galing! Maganda yan para pag may problema kami may tutulong. 

electronictokwa - email ko sayo yung problema ko soon


----------



## kaburns (Jan 14, 2012)

Sino rito pinoy accountant na excel vba-savvy?

Can you make a living  full-time out of ms excel?

I was first interested with Excel but got the chance to work as sap consultant. medyo kinalawang na sa vba.


----------



## MrVillareal (Jan 16, 2012)

Uy ako gusto ko din matuto VBA..medyo ok ako sa mga excel features and functionalities


----------



## electronictokwa (Oct 26, 2011)

May pinoy ba dito or marunong mag tagalog? Kelangan ko ng tulong para sa ginagawa kong configurator eh


----------



## netchie (Jan 17, 2012)

Baka naman may marunong mag VBA dito, parang awa nyo na tulungan nyo ako sa Excel ko please????


----------



## plutoa34 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am Jan Pluto.
Have any easy way to learn Tagalog?
Please anyone help me.
Thanks


----------



## netchie (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Plutoa34,

I hope you learn Tagalog soon because jokes are super funny compared with white jokes hehehe.

Typical words are:

Kamusta/ 'musta - how are you
Oo - yes
Hindi - No
Makulit/'kulit ('mah-koo-leet') - annoying. But it can be used for kids that are annoying or cutely annoying or people that are keep bugging you.
Ano (Ah-no)- what. You would notice that we also use this when we forgot words so we use "ano" as a subsitute. Like when I want you to get the TV remote and I couldn't say the words, I would say "can you get that "ano" please?" while pointing my finger to the remoe control lol.

Have fun!


----------



## MrVillareal (Jan 26, 2012)

netchie said:


> Baka naman may marunong mag VBA dito, parang awa nyo na tulungan nyo ako sa Excel ko please????



Netchie,

Pwede kita cguro tulungan by formula. Pa post nga ng sample data mo and yung gusto mong result.


----------

